# Potential TTRS owner.



## Kev. (May 21, 2020)

Just joined as I'm considering buying a TTRS.

From what I've read 2017 model is the sweet spot as it has the lightened block and no exhaust restrictions like the last cars.

What month was the lightened engine introduced in the U.K.?

I'm guessing it was sometime in late 2016?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Kev, Welcome to the TTF.
I will move your post into the MK3 section you should get more replies.
Hoggy.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The lightened engine block is in all mk3 TTRS, so MY 2017, first cars arrived UK late 2016.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Kev. said:


> Just joined as I'm considering buying a TTRS.
> 
> From what I've read 2017 model is the sweet spot as it has the lightened block and no exhaust restrictions like the last cars.
> 
> ...


Welcome. Straight in at the top eh? 
I found a Car Magazine review published in mid September 2016 and the aluminium block had obviously just been introduced (they were driving a UK test car). Allowing for delivery lead times, you would therefore probably be Ok with any car registered in 2017, but go for summer 2017 onwards to be absolutely sure.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Kev. (May 21, 2020)

Thanks for the replies.

Good to know they all have the lightened block. I wrongly assumed early cars had the older, heavy engine.

It's a weird market at the moment. Main dealer cars are cheaper than private sales.

I've seen a satin blue car I'm thinking of offering on. There is also a red car I really like but I think £40k is optimistic for a 2017 compared to other cars priced around £35k.

New cars look good value and I bet you could push for a bigger discount, but I don't want opf's.

I nearly bought one last year privately. The fact it didn't have the digital dials stopped me buying it. Silly I know, but the analogue dials would have annoyed me every time I drove the car. I had never seen one without them before or since.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

:?:  
virtual cockpit is a standard equipment an all MK3



Kev. said:


> I nearly bought one last year privately. The fact it didn't have the digital dials stopped me buying it. Silly I know, but the analogue dials would have annoyed me every time I drove the car. I had never seen one without them before or since.


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> :?:
> virtual cockpit is a standard equipment an all MK3
> 
> 
> ...


Vent displays..... :wink:


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Kev. said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Good to know they all have the lightened block. I wrongly assumed early cars had the older, heavy engine.
> 
> ...


As Kevin implied, you must have nearly bought a mk2? The VC (virtual cockpit) was introduced at launch of the mk3 TT in 2014. Or so I had always assumed. Audi certainly had all the VC tech ready to go in January 2014. As for a new TT RS, even with typical carwow-type discounts, you would still be looking at nearly £50k for the most basic ('Standard') model, with absolutely no options.


----------



## Kev. (May 21, 2020)

As bunn said I meant the vent displays.

Brand new cars are starting from £45k at dealers on AT. No way I'd pay £40k for a 2017.

There has been a £40k manual R8 V10 sat on AT for weeks.


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

Kev. said:


> As bunn said I meant the vent displays.
> 
> Brand new cars are starting from £45k at dealers on AT. No way I'd pay £40k for a 2017.
> 
> There has been a £40k manual R8 V10 sat on AT for weeks.


I'm with you with the vent displays, that was one of my prerequisites when I bought my car, although unfortunately not an RS  
I honestly thought they were standard on the RS model mind, clearly not.....


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

If you trawl through the 400 page TTRS thread https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... hilit=TTRS you can get the history of the mkIII TTRS in UK.

From memory (it was a year or so I last trawled):

The TTRS was launched in late 2015 but with first cars not delivered until late 2016 or early 2017 with a limited choice of options in 2 or 3 defined specs. The specs were A, B and C from memory but I forget what was in each. A handful of cars were sold then it all went pear shaped because the A/C refrigerant they used wasn't allowed from a certain date. So Audi stopped making them.

It went quiet for 6 months or a year then they relaunched with a different refrigerant around Nov 2017. From that date it was a full on catalogue car with the full range of options to spec through the dealers.

Then around Feb 2018 the new WLTP emissions rules kicked in with each individual spec needing to be tested. The TTRS was low on Audi's priorities to be tested so from that date the TTRS was no longer available to spec.

That took a year to sort and they were available to spec again in around April 2019 in facelift form with normal and sport editions but with the new emission controls, OPF or GPF. Some months later, around mid June 2019 I would think, the Vorsprung edition was launched (basically a sport with many of the options included as standard).

Still available today but with many rumours of it's imminent departure.

So I would think you are likely to find a few late 2016 and early 2017 cars in a limited range of specs. None from the bulk of 2017. Then a significant number from late 2017 to first quarter of 2018. None for the bulk of 2018. Then a significant number of facelift cars with OPF/GPF from 2019 and 2020.

Hope that helps.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The first batch of TTRS in the UK from late 2016 (of which mine is one) were realeased in *four *levels, graded A through D, with A being the most expensive optioned and D the least, ie D did not have B&O audio or sports exhaust.

Automatic air conditioning is standard on the RS so if it doesn't have the digital vents display it's not an RS model.

As with all models, some optional extras can be enabled by the user via the obd port, eg traffic sign recognition, auto dimming lights etc, so it's possible to buy any TT with more features than listed in the factory spec.


----------



## Kev. (May 21, 2020)

powerplay said:


> The first batch of TTRS in the UK from late 2016 (of which mine is one) were realeased in *four *levels, graded A through D, with A being the most expensive optioned and D the least, ie D did not have B&O audio or sports exhaust.
> 
> Automatic air conditioning is standard on the RS so if it doesn't have the digital vents display it's not an RS model.
> 
> As with all models, some optional extras can be enabled by the user via the obd port, eg traffic sign recognition, auto dimming lights etc, so it's possible to buy any TT with more features than listed in the factory spec.


I know for a fact one TTRS doesn't have digital air con dials because I nearly bought it.

It was a blue car in Northern Ireland.

I really like one car that is for sale at the moment but the price is on the high side before corona, let alone now.

Are the grades listed on the spec sheet?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Kev. said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > The first batch of TTRS in the UK from late 2016 (of which mine is one) were realeased in *four *levels, graded A through D, with A being the most expensive optioned and D the least, ie D did not have B&O audio or sports exhaust.
> ...


Northern Ireland cars often have different (and lower) spec to mainland UK cars so that would explain why.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

I have the original UK spec brochures and price guides (Printed 09/16 - 01/17 - 01/18 and 04/18) Digital climate controls are listed as standard specification on ALL UK RS's.

If it was RHD and did not have digital controls then I can see only two options.

1. It was a diplomatic sale (Euro Specification RHD car)
2. It was a very early pre UK production Press car.

I never knew of there being A B C & D trim levels either. I recall that all cars were a standard specification with many option packs and tons of options available. Most option packs remained the same through the build run until many of them became standard fit on base or the future "Sport" option. The main exception was the Comfort and sound pack. First this had electric Seats, heated folding dimming Mirrors with advanced key & the B&O. In 2017 model year the pack lost the seats and mirrors and added the parking camera and hold. By 2018 it was just Camera, Advance key and B&O. All this makes it difficult when checking used cars as the pack can have different equipment depending on the year.

Initial 2016 & 17 cars had one standard colour, Nardo Grey and five option colours, Catalunya Red, Glacia White, Mythos Black, Daytona Grey and Ara Blue. The 2018 model year brought three more options, Vegas Yellow, Floret Silver and Panther Black. It was also the first mention of the £2400 exclusive paint options.


----------



## Kev. (May 21, 2020)

Barmybob said:


> I have the original UK spec brochures and price guides (Printed 09/16 - 01/17 - 01/18 and 04/18) Digital climate controls are listed as standard specification on ALL UK RS's.
> 
> If it was RHD and did not have digital controls then I can see only two options.
> 
> ...


The car was ara blue.

I felt awful as he was a nice guy and we had agreed a price. I was looking at the pics in detail 2 days before I was due to go over and I noticed the dials. They just ruined the cabin for me personally.

Thanks for the clarification on the different packs.

From looking at classifieds in guessing only facelift cars (I really don't like those fake r8 style rear vents) have the OPF filters?

I find it surprising how many TTRS have standard paint options. It seems more TTS buyers specified exclusive paint.

I like the look of the suede seats but I think leather is the more practical choice as I have a dog.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

The latest cars have several visual differences which include:
A different front bumper (Air Dams)
A different rear bumper (With the fake vents)
Different side skirts 
A different fixed rear spoiler with end plates
And black RS badges.

A lot of people really like the looks of the later cars, they say it's more aggressive. Personally I do prefer the winged spoiler but dislike that rear bumper so much. For me however the worst element of the 2019/20 cars is not the OPF but the limited colour options & option pack changes.

The cars took a significant price hike last year and needing to add a further £2400 for an exclusive paint and trim option was taking the car to a ridiculous price point. Other changes also prevented certain options from then being available with certain trim packs. It is these reasons that had me checking out used low mileage highly specified 2018 cars instead.


----------



## Kev. (May 21, 2020)

Barmybob said:


> The latest cars have several visual differences which include:
> A different front bumper (Air Dams)
> A different rear bumper (With the fake vents)
> Different side skirts
> ...


I agree with you on the looks of the later cars. I don't mind the front bumper (aggressive but looks contrived compared to the earlier bumper), prefer the wing but those fake rear vents just look silly.

There is one 2019 car on AT at the moment that is tempting as it is well priced and spec'd, but I prefer the exhaust without the filters.

There is a 2017 car that I really like but I think £40k is optimistic when the 2019 is £45k.

I'm prepared to wait for the right car. Low mileage 2018 like yours is probably my best option. I thought they had exhaust filters but thankfully they don't.

I'm a big kid. I like the pops and bangs.


----------



## psglas (Dec 16, 2016)

I have a nice Ara Blue TTRS, Dec 2016, for sale privately if anyone is interested. Less than 10K, great condition and well priced.


----------



## Kev. (May 21, 2020)

psglas said:


> I have a nice Ara Blue TTRS, Dec 2016, for sale privately if anyone is interested. Less than 10K, great condition and well priced.


I have a px. Makes sense to trade in rather than sell at the moment imo.


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

Barmybob said:


> The latest cars have several visual differences which include:
> A different front bumper (Air Dams)
> A different rear bumper (With the fake vents)
> Different side skirts
> ...


Black badges only with certain trim options and side skirts aren't different, it just has them now  I know I'm biased, but I prefer the look of my car to the previous and don't let's talk OPF. I found after a couple of thou' on the clock, the noise levels improve a lot. I thought of changing the exhaust, but no need, it's just fine now it's run in. I've seen comments from other owners who have had the same experience.


----------



## PJ. (Dec 12, 2018)

Some 2016 -18 models have been subjected to a software update that takes away a lot of the pops bangs and warbles.. Test drive them before you buy. If it does not make a lovely noise on a warm start up it may be OK for you but for me I would really miss it.


----------



## Kev. (May 21, 2020)

PJ. said:


> Some 2016 -18 models have been subjected to a software update that takes away a lot of the pops bangs and warbles.. Test drive them before you buy. If it does not make a lovely noise on a warm start up it may be OK for you but for me I would really miss it.


That is not good. I'm guessing Audi do this when cars are serviced?

Biggest problem I'm having at the minute is 2017 cars I like are £40k.

Merc main dealers have 2017 c63s coupes from £34k. Looks like merc know what is coming so have reduced their prices before the competition?

I don't really want a C63s, but my point is they are making Audi TTRS look expensive atm. I don't want to lose £10k within a couple of months of buying a £40k used car.

I've seen a nice 2017 RS5 for under £40k.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Mr GTS said:


> Black badges only with certain trim options and side skirts aren't different, it just has them now  I know I'm biased, but I prefer the look of my car to the previous and don't let's talk OPF.


The skirts on the late 2019/20 models have either a black, or silver insert / extension. But the sill is actually less pronounced than on the earlier cars. If pushed I would say I prefer the original.

As for you preference, surely that is what matters, you have the car you prefer 8) as do I


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Don't get too hung up on things like the pops on start-up. My 2018 had the 'updated' map and still had them on a warm start-up and occasionally on overrun too.

As has been said about the new OPF cars, a few thousand miles on the clock and the exhaust tone changes a little (for the better), it's a bit quite to judge when people have a car right off the lot. You can also get quite an increase in-cabin by simply removing the rear shelf or even more so putting the rear seats down!

Spending this much on a car - for me that meant getting the things I really wanted that couldn't easily be retrofitted, I ended up getting a factory order and paying 5k more than I wanted to. But I'll keep it longer as a result.

Depreciation has been rather kind to the new buyer, not so much for used. There are better 'value' cars when you look at sticker price but the RS's have always shafted me on maintenance costs rather than depreciation. There is a risk, but I would expect you'll see most of that premium back at resale time. Having BTDT the big V8 stuff gets hammered and costs a fortune to run, that said I have no regrets about my fling 

Having a look there are a few 17/18 cars under 40k but suspect they might be light on options - I suspect over the next few months the market will take a hammering whatever you buy, so might be worth waiting anyway.

Obviously your preferences are your own, but personally I'd be looking for the right options rather than year or mileage, just make sure no outstanding issues if it's out of warranty (and then put the 5k of 'saved' purchase cost into a few mods!) On the flip side you may prefer to spend that upfront and have another year of warranty on a 2018.

There's been a few minor revisions, I think there has been an updated part number on fuel injectors for example (heard of a few where the seal fails, maybe that); also front discs have been revised to use bi-directional vanes for '18 models. But these are things that you could 'update' yourself from new for £500 apiece if you had concern or may have already been replaced during ownership.


----------



## Kev. (May 21, 2020)

ross_t_boss said:


> Don't get too hung up on things like the pops on start-up. My 2018 had the 'updated' map and still had them on a warm start-up and occasionally on overrun too.
> 
> As has been said about the new OPF cars, a few thousand miles on the clock and the exhaust tone changes a little (for the better), it's a bit quite to judge when people have a car right off the lot. You can also get quite an increase in-cabin by simply removing the rear shelf or even more so putting the rear seats down!
> 
> ...


I want a highly spec'd car.

The 2017 I really like is only missing the carbon centre console which is surprisingly hard to find aftermarket, but at £39k it is enough to put me off. I think it is worth £35k at best.

I really wanted one for the summer but I'm not going to rush. I have a feeling performance cars are in for a bit of a battering over the next 6 months.

If I see one with the right spec and price I'll go for it. It seems prices are high at the moment compared to m2 competition, m3, rs5 and even 991's.

It's not like I'm without a car, so I'm not going to impulse buy like I normally do. It costs me ££££'s in a good economy and we have the mother of all recessions coming soon.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Barmybob said:


> The latest cars have several visual differences which include:
> A different front bumper (Air Dams)
> A different rear bumper (With the fake vents)
> Different side skirts
> ...


Slightly off topic, Regarding the Fake Rear vents on the rear bumper, this is in reality the only thing I marginally dislike about the car design, has anyone looked into replacing or adapting/ modifying these so they appear less "fake" than what they currently are?


----------



## Kev. (May 21, 2020)

Vorsprung20 said:


> Barmybob said:
> 
> 
> > The latest cars have several visual differences which include:
> ...


A good body shop should be able to remove, fill and smooth similar to debadging cars that have a recess for the badge.

The fake vents next to the headlights on the new rs4/5/6 are annoying too.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Kev. said:


> ross_t_boss said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Same impression. I can see more RS cars on the market compared to a couple of weeks ago, but most are tremendously overpriced and clearly marketed to an impulse buyer. I'd rather wait for the market and incoming recession to sort the prices out.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

... and some offerings look deceptively innocent. This one for example:
https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified ... 5319680140










But I bet my hat, it's an the JimmyG1972's car described here: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3#p9239083 which had been through all the remaps and mods in the world and then back to stock again.

Keep safe


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

It does appear to be his car, it looks great though.

The advert has a few errors "Fully Loaded" and "Electric Seats" for example! The car is nicely specified but appears to be missing a few options for it to be deemed fully loaded, and it does not have electric seats, although the other Nardo Grey they are selling does.

I have always been very cautious when looking at newish cars sold outside of the approved used networks. Clearly there can be genuine reasons for cars to appear outside the approved used schemes, there can also be some real bargains to be had there too. But independent dealers are also where any car rejected from any one of the many manufacturer approved used schemes would end up too. Therefore anyone buying a car that is still within the original warranty should check that the car they are considering is still fully covered for the remainder of that warranty and not just assume that it is.

Buying an approved used car is no guarantee a car will be perfect but it does offer slightly more peace of mind, especially around warranty cover. There are also usually options to negotiate an extended factory warranty too.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Barmybob said:


> Ihave always been very cautious when looking at newish cars sold outside of the approved used networks. Clearly there can be genuine reasons for cars to appear outside the approved used schemes, there can also be some real bargains to be had there too. But independent dealers are also where any car rejected from any one of the many manufacturer approved used schemes would end up too. Therefore anyone buying a car that is still within the original warranty should check that the car they are considering is still fully covered for the remainder of that warranty and not just assume that it is.


Wise words indeed. I always forsee problems if a car like this and at this age and mileage is sold outside of a dealer network.

The franchised dealer probably smelt a rat as soon as it drove
through the gates and told the owner to kindly turn around and exit where he came from lol


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I would assume any TTRS these bought from the trade has been tuned and likely to get a TD1 flag if you ever had reason to make a warranty claim. I see folks who want to avoid TD1 due to modifications for re-sale purpose, if not disclosed that is fraud in my eyes, because the drivetrain warranty is as good as invalid.


----------

